# A Few Pics of my Work



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Thought I would share a few pics of my rod work


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man those look good. nice job!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work....I like the green!!!


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Thx guys,,,
I try to do things a lil' differently
Function then Form
All of my bottom fishing rods feature solid glass butts,,,, no wood or twine,,, solid glass under the reel seat as well. Hand laid with West Systems epoxy


----------



## hunkyfish (Apr 6, 2012)

Thx Guys


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

what would it cost to make a custom light action snapper rod for a 4/0 ? Nothing to fancy just trying to hook my pops up for christmas if it isn't to late.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Good looking work man, keep working on the inlays and they'll be looking spectacular. Very good craftmanship though.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

they look sharp!


----------

